# Video of my human-like cat, Suzie



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

So in addition to my bundle of quills (Milly), I also have a dog (a Westie mix) and 3 cats. One of our cats is a Siamese named Sookie and she's a complete spaz. She's about 2 years old now. Then there's "my" cat that I got for my birthday 16 years ago as a kitten - her name is Dinah and she is getting to the point in her life where she's losing bladder control and not able to groom herself. My mom and I call her our Pet Semetary cat because she looks so miserable, even though she's always begging for attention and constantly in and out of the house. Also, she has hated me since the first time we met lol.

Then there's Suzie. Suzie is a 14 year old manx (tail-less) cat that we brought home from the animal shelter 13 years ago. She has always been the sweetest cat - she plays nice with our dog, cuddles with the Siamese, and insists on sleeping under the covers with me every night. I'm allergic to cats and normally wouldn't allow them in my bedroom, but Suzie is the exception. Suzie thinks she's a person. :lol: When we go to bed at night, she lays between my arm and my side with her head resting on the pillow. When I wake up in the morning, she reaches her paw out and touches my cheek with it, as if she's saying, "Good morning! It's about time you woke up. Is it time for breakfast?" She uses her paws for everything! To get my attention, to eat (she sometimes scoops treats like tuna up with her paw and eats that way), to say "hello" - when I get home from work, she is usually sitting on the counter that's shown in the video, and she'll hold her paw up in the air. :lol:

She seriously thinks she's a person! She is the best cat and I love her personality so much. I got this video of her tonight and wanted to share. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVKT6_4n ... s-2avZ9KnX


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That was an adorable vid, Susie looks like she has such a great personality


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

:lol: She definitely does! I love the part in the video around 10 seconds where she paws at me and then looks up. The expression on her face is like, "Well!? What are you waiting for? Pet me!" :roll:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

What a sweet girl Suzie is ^_^ She reminds me of my orange tabby, LeRoux. He will cling onto your back (like a piggy back ride) and peer into your face to beg for you to play with him :lol:


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I've seen some of your pictures of LeRoux and he's a doll  

I was never really a "cat person" until a few years ago when we had to help our other cat, Suzie's brother, cross the Rainbow bridge. We adopted them as a pair and they were best friends. We thought Suzie was going to die of a broken heart... I've never seen such a sad animal in my whole life. We started giving her more leeway as far as sleeping with us at night and lap-time, and we bonded because of that.  

Lots of people think cats don't have much personality, but I really disagree. Our herd is pretty personable :lol:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

hanhan27 said:


> I've seen some of your pictures of LeRoux and he's a doll
> 
> I was never really a "cat person" until a few years ago when we had to help our other cat, Suzie's brother, cross the Rainbow bridge. We adopted them as a pair and they were best friends. We thought Suzie was going to die of a broken heart... I've never seen such a sad animal in my whole life. We started giving her more leeway as far as sleeping with us at night and lap-time, and we bonded because of that.
> 
> Lots of people think cats don't have much personality, but I really disagree. Our herd is pretty personable :lol:


I only saw this now, but I agree completely  I think people who say cats are boring or don't have personalities just haven't had cats themselves :lol: Both my cats have VERY different personalities. LeRoux is a complete clown, and extremely affectionate. He is like a dog and will bring the cat teaser to you when he wants to play. He also knows commands like sit, turn and up (where he gets up on his hind legs). He is completely lovesick all the time! He never leaves my side :lol: My other cat, Cha Cha, we like to describe him as morose :lol: He is extremely intelligent, and much more cautious than LeRoux. They are like brothers. They play together all the time, but often it leads to fighting because Cha Cha will be too rough :roll: Cha Cha is a little devil though... he will knock things off desks if you scold him, or if you don't pay attention to him! :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She's a beauty! I've always loved the orangish color the best, reminds me off my boy Bud.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks Larry  She is regal, lol, thinks she's a darn princess.

Our cat definitely keep our lives interesting, don't they? :lol:


----------

